# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  DREAMBOX 500 & vpn

## jamesbond

καλημέρα παίδες, 
έχω μία απορία , έχει το dreambox την δυνατότητα vpn μέσα απο το μενού του??
η με κάποια χακεριά?

----------


## badge

Μέσα από τα menu του και μιλώντας για λειτουργικό Gemini, όχι. Θεωρητικά μπορείς να πάρεις το OpenVPN και να το κάνεις compile για την αρχιτεκτονική που επιθυμείς. Πρακτικά δεν το έχω δει να γίνεται πουθενά. Εκείνο που ξέρω ότι γίνεται είναι να βάλεις κάτι άλλο να υλοποιήσει τη VPN σύνδεση και να χώσεις το Dreambox πίσω από την πλάτη του.

----------


## jamesbond

> Μέσα από τα menu του και μιλώντας για λειτουργικό Gemini, όχι. Θεωρητικά μπορείς να πάρεις το OpenVPN και να το κάνεις compile για την αρχιτεκτονική που επιθυμείς. Πρακτικά δεν το έχω δει να γίνεται πουθενά. Εκείνο που ξέρω ότι γίνεται είναι να βάλεις κάτι άλλο να υλοποιήσει τη VPN σύνδεση και να χώσεις το Dreambox πίσω από την πλάτη του.


Δηλαδή πώς ??? να έχω ανοιχτό pc?
αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω

----------


## yang

Το router στην ταρατσα πχ.  ::

----------


## jamesbond

δεν ειμαι ασύρματος στο νέο μου σπίτι
θέλω να κάνω vpn 
νεο σπίτι<-------> παλιό σπίτι
πάλιο σπίτι συνδεδεμένο στο αμδα μικροτικ
νέο σπίτι DSL

----------


## DiTz

Ίσως και με ένα πολύ καλό modem-router στο νέο σπίτι να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι!!  ::

----------


## gvaf

> Ίσως και με ένα πολύ καλό modem-router στο νέο σπίτι να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι!!


Όπως ένα Linκsys (WRT) ας πούμε με PPTP server ?  ::

----------


## badge

Ή ένα Asus με DD-WRT VPN edition

----------


## antony++

> Μέσα από τα menu του και μιλώντας για λειτουργικό Gemini, όχι. Θεωρητικά μπορείς να πάρεις το OpenVPN και να το κάνεις compile για την αρχιτεκτονική που επιθυμείς. Πρακτικά δεν το έχω δει να γίνεται πουθενά. Εκείνο που ξέρω ότι γίνεται είναι να βάλεις κάτι άλλο να υλοποιήσει τη VPN σύνδεση και να χώσεις το Dreambox πίσω από την πλάτη του.


Όχι μόνο θεωρητικά! Συνημμένο static binary που έχω κάνει compile (τα versions φαίνονται στο όνομα του αρχείου).
* Το βάζεις στο /var/bin (το κάνεις executable) και φτιάχνεις ένα symlink /var/bin/openvpn -> openvpn-...
* Tο τρέχεις με --config για να του δώσεις το configuration file (συνήθως στο /var/etc/openvpn)
* Αν θες να αυτοματοποιείται η διαδικασία βάζεις ένα script στο /var/etc/init να τρέχει το openvpn όταν ξεκινάει το dreambox.

Προσοχή ότι για να γίνει το VPN πρέπει να είναι σωστή η ώρα στο μηχάνημα, οπότε πριν το openvpn πρέπει να τρέξεις κάτι για να πάρεις σωστή ώρα ή να έχεις συντονίσει σε κανάλι.

Μία πολύ καλή και δοκιμασμένη λύση για την ώρα (courtesy of vk) είναι να βάλεις πριν το openvpn να συντονιζει στο κανάλι της Βουλής μέσω των παρακάτω εντολών (χρησιμοποιεί το web interface):



```
wget -O /dev/null http://root:[email protected]/cgi-b...e:820000:0:0:0
sleep 2
```

Αυτά δοκιμασμένα με Gemini 3.20.

Enjoy!

----------


## jamesbond

να στο δώσο να μου το σετάρεις?

----------


## badge

@antony++: Αρχηγός, δεν το ήξερα, εύγε  ::

----------


## dimitris_raf

Για ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό...

http://sfteam.anfy.cz/images.htm




> Linux Kernel 2.6.9
> GCC 3.4.4
> CVS 1.0.9. 24.02.2007
> WEBIF 6.0.2 Expert with
> busybox 1.2.0
> - All/In/One Plugin Status
> - Little Remote Control
> 
> Features
> ...

----------


## Meth

Μπορείς να πέξεις και με το Nabilo εχει ενσοματομένο open Vpn client και είναι αρκετά σταθερό σαν image

http://www.dreamboxworld.org/dbw/dm500/ ... MAXVAR.zip

http://nabilosat.info/forum/forumdispla ... f320&f=430

----------


## jamesbond

παίδες θέλω βήμα βήμα να μου πείτε πώς θα δεί το Dreambox μου
awmn μέσω internet!

πώς θα κάνω vpn μέσω του dream?
η πώς αλλίως μπορεί να γίνει???

έχω PLI

----------


## nektariosko

Ρε Σταυρο παρε τηλ.
Με nabilo θα το κανεις για να μην μπερδευτεις....και εναι ποιο ευκολο...

----------


## batman_9697

βγήκε κάποιο σιμπέρασμα γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα αυτό...???

----------


## jamesbond

καποιος να βοηθήσει με το openvpn??

----------


## smyrosnik

Το compiled openvpn τρέχει και στο 7000s ;

----------


## antony++

> Το compiled openvpn τρέχει και στο 7000s ;


Λογικά ναι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην τρέχει... Ίδια οικογένεια επεξεργαστή, ίδιο λειτουργικό...

----------


## antony++

> καποιος να βοηθήσει με το openvpn??


Επειδή πολλοί πως να σετάρουν το openvpn, προτείνω να δείτε εδώ: http://openvpn.net/static.html

Το openvpn έχει μια πληθώρα ρυθμίσεων και κάνει πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα... Παρόλα αυτά, ένα αρχικό setup πολύ απλό είναι σχετικά εύκολο και αποτελείται από 3 γραμμές στον server και άλλες τόσες στον client. Σημειώστε όμως ότι έτσι η σύνδεση είναι ένας-προς-έναν (κάτι σαν BB link  ::  ) και δεν γίνεται να παίξουν πολλοί client με τον ίδιο server. Για να παίξουν πολλοί με έναν χρειάζονται κλειδιά κτλ. Αναλυτικά τα λέει στο HOWTO του site. Οι επιπλέον επιλογές που δίνονται στο παραπάνω link είναι χρήσιμες και θα πρότεινα να τις βάλετε.

----------


## jamesbond

τώρα μάλιστα, για αυτούς που δεν έχουν γνώσεις τι κάνουν?

----------


## ReBoot

> Όχι μόνο θεωρητικά! Συνημμένο static binary που έχω κάνει compile (τα versions φαίνονται στο όνομα του αρχείου).
> * Το βάζεις στο /var/bin (το κάνεις executable) και φτιάχνεις ένα symlink /var/bin/openvpn -> openvpn-...
> * Tο τρέχεις με --config για να του δώσεις το configuration file (συνήθως στο /var/etc/openvpn)
> * Αν θες να αυτοματοποιείται η διαδικασία βάζεις ένα script στο /var/etc/init να τρέχει το openvpn όταν ξεκινάει το dreambox.


Εχει το db compile utils? Πως τα εγκατεστησες?

----------


## ReBoot

Βασικα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παιξει hamachi στο db?

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antony++
> 
> Όχι μόνο θεωρητικά! Συνημμένο static binary που έχω κάνει compile (τα versions φαίνονται στο όνομα του αρχείου).
> * Το βάζεις στο /var/bin (το κάνεις executable) και φτιάχνεις ένα symlink /var/bin/openvpn -> openvpn-...
> * Tο τρέχεις με --config για να του δώσεις το configuration file (συνήθως στο /var/etc/openvpn)
> * Αν θες να αυτοματοποιείται η διαδικασία βάζεις ένα script στο /var/etc/init να τρέχει το openvpn όταν ξεκινάει το dreambox.
> 
> 
> Εχει το db compile utils? Πως τα εγκατεστησες?


Δεν χρειαζεται να εχει compiler, ασε που το να προσπαθησεις να κανεις compile κατι πανω στον δεκτη μαλλον υπερβολικα ματαιοδοξο θα ηταν.

Για τετοιες περιπτωσεις χρησιμοποιειται η μεθοδος του cross compile: Buildroot

----------


## antony++

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ReBoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antony++
> 
> ...


Yπάρχει και έτοιμο "development environment" και utilities ειδικά για το dreambox και τους σχετικούς δέκτες. Το λένε tuxbox και ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες που αναφέρονται στα παρακάτω site:

http://ds9a.nl/dreambox/
http://www.dreamboxtips.com/tag/tuxbox-cvs/

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντως υπάρχει και το nabilo dark star με openvpn integrated

----------


## commando

Ποια η χρησιμοτητα ολων αυτων?

----------


## xaotikos

εγκυκλοπαιδικά...
ποια η χρησιμότητα του dreambox ούτως ή αλλος?

----------


## xaotikos

Εδώ έγινε ερώτηση για μια συσκευή και τις δυνατότητές της. Το πως την χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας είναι δικαίωμά του. Όπως το πως κάνει share μια dsl, proxies κλπ κλπ. 

Μην το χοντραίνουμε...

----------


## ReBoot

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να στησει το DB 500 σαν openvpn server? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σηκωσει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## xaotikos

από ότι διάβασα παίζει σαν openvpn server αλλά μόνο για σύνδεση των dreambox και όχι για να συνδέσεις 2 δίκτυα. Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα δηλαδή..

----------


## ReBoot

> από ότι διάβασα παίζει σαν openvpn server αλλά μόνο για σύνδεση των dreambox και όχι για να συνδέσεις 2 δίκτυα. Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα δηλαδή..



Προσπαθησα να σηκωσω openvpn server με το compilation που ειναι σε αυτο το post αλλα μου βγαζει error στο config(χωρις παραπανω λεπτομεριες).Σαν client επαιξε κανονικα.Το config που του εβαλα το χρησιμοποιω σε Ubuntu και παιζει κανονικα.Καμια προταση/καποιο δοκιμασμενο config για το compilation αυτο?

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ο Dreambox εχει την δυνατοτητα να σηκωσει Openvpn Server/Client
αρκει να settareis σωστα το config

----------


## ReBoot

> Ο Dreambox εχει την δυνατοτητα να σηκωσει Openvpn Server/Client
> αρκει να settareis σωστα το config


Θα μπορουσες να δωσεις ενα παραδειγμα server config που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει σε dreambox?

Κατι τετοιο ασπουμε δε μου δουλεψε:

proto udp 
dev tun
ca ca.crt
cert server.crt
key server.key
dh dh1024.pem
server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
keepalive 10 120
persist-key
persist-tun
status openvpn-status.log
verb 6


Εννοειται οτι ca.crt,server.crt kai dh1024.pem ηταν στη σωστη θεση.

----------


## VFXCode

Έχεις ξεχάσει το "port 1194". Ορίστε του δικού μου OpenVPN (δεν είναι σε Dreambox) αλλα λογικά δεν θα έχει διαφορά.

Σημ. είναι bridged και όχι routed


```
port 1194
proto tcp
dev tap0
ca keys/ca.crt
cert keys/server.crt
key keys/server.key  # This file should be kept secret
dh keys/dh1024.pem
ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
server-bridge 10.29.88.0 255.255.255.240 10.29.88.11 10.29.88.14
push "dhcp-option DNS 10.29.88.3"
client-to-client
keepalive 10 120
comp-lzo
user nobody
group nogroup
persist-key
persist-tun
status openvpn-status.log
verb 3
```

----------


## ReBoot

> Έχεις ξεχάσει το "port 1194". Ορίστε του δικού μου OpenVPN (δεν είναι σε Dreambox) αλλα λογικά δεν θα έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Σημ. είναι bridged και όχι routed
> 
> 
> ```
> port 1194
> proto tcp
> dev tap0
> ...


Σε pc linux (Ubuntu 8.1 συγκεκριμενα) τρεχει μια χαρα..στο dreambox δε μου τρεχει με το config αυτο! (port εχω βαλει διαφορετικο αν και δεν επιρεαζει κατι αυτο απο οσο ξερω). Το dreambox εχει το gemini 4.6

----------


## VFXCode

Μήπως δεν σου πέρνει τα virtual interfaces? Κάποιο log δεν υπάρχει?

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Έχεις ξεχάσει το "port 1194". Ορίστε του δικού μου OpenVPN (δεν είναι σε Dreambox) αλλα λογικά δεν θα έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Σημ. είναι bridged και όχι routed
> 
> 
> ```
> port 1194
> ...


Μήπως να σβήσεις το comp-lzo...εγω δεν το εχω γιατι μου πεταγε μήνυμα οποτε παπαλα! ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα περνας MB για να κανεις συμπίεσει.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Εμένα παίζει κανονικά .... πάντως ο redboot από ότι βλέπω το έχει.

----------


## ReBoot

> Εμένα παίζει κανονικά .... πάντως ο redboot από ότι βλέπω το έχει.


Βασικα αναφερομαι στο συγκεκριμενο compilation που ειναι στο thread. Σαν client το δοκιμασα και παιζει αψογα,αλλα σαν server δεν.. Γι αυτο και ρωτησα αν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να στησει server με το συγκεκριμενο.Συγκεκριμενα μου πεταει errors στο line:

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

Αν καποιος το εχει στησει σε Gemini maxvar 4.6 με αυτο η καποιο αλλο compilation που μπορει να προτεινει ας μου πει.

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Εμένα παίζει κανονικά .... πάντως ο redboot από ότι βλέπω το έχει.
> 
> 
> Βασικα αναφερομαι στο συγκεκριμενο compilation που ειναι στο thread. Σαν client το δοκιμασα και παιζει αψογα,αλλα σαν server δεν.. Γι αυτο και ρωτησα αν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να στησει server με το συγκεκριμενο.Συγκεκριμενα μου πεταει errors στο line:
> 
> server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
> 
> Αν καποιος το εχει στησει σε Gemini maxvar 4.6 με αυτο η καποιο αλλο compilation που μπορει να προτεινει ας μου πει.


Τί error σου βγάζει?
Δοκίμασε αυτό
server 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0

----------


## papashark

Αναρωτιέμαι όταν όλοι έχουμε ένα ΜΤ στην ταράτσα (ή έστω ένα linux router), γιατί κάθεστε και παιδεύεστε με OpenVPN μέσα στο DM.

Mπορείτε να σηκώνετε ένα ωραιότατα pptp και με 192.168.χ.χ δνσεις για να μην βλέπει κανένας τίποτα και να κάνετε μια χαρά την δουλειά σας.

Ασε που αν το θέμα είναι η χρήση μέσα στο awmn, πετάς ένα firewall στον ρούτερ που επιτρέπει την διακίνησει πακέτων μόνο από/προς επιθυμητούς προορισμούς, και έτσι δεν έχετε ανάγκη κανέναν.....

----------


## pathfinder

> Αναρωτιέμαι όταν όλοι έχουμε ένα ΜΤ στην ταράτσα (ή έστω ένα linux router), γιατί κάθεστε και παιδεύεστε με OpenVPN μέσα στο DM.
> 
> Mπορείτε να σηκώνετε ένα ωραιότατα pptp και με 192.168.χ.χ δνσεις για να μην βλέπει κανένας τίποτα και να κάνετε μια χαρά την δουλειά σας.
> 
> Ασε που αν το θέμα είναι η χρήση μέσα στο awmn, πετάς ένα firewall στον ρούτερ που επιτρέπει την διακίνησει πακέτων μόνο από/προς επιθυμητούς προορισμούς, και έτσι δεν έχετε ανάγκη κανέναν.....


Προφανώς όμως το openvpn δεν θα το χρησιμοποιειόυν μόνο μέσω του awmn...γιατι αμά ήταν έτσι η καταστάση τότε όντως ενα pptp θα ήταν αρκετό. Απο την άλλη πολλοί μπορούν να μην έχουν firewall για να κόβουν/επιτρέπουν κίνηση.

----------


## VFXCode

> Does OpenVPN support IPSec or PPTP?
> 
> There are three major families of VPN implementations in wide usage today: SSL, IPSec, and PPTP. OpenVPN is an SSL VPN and as such is not compatible with IPSec, L2TP, or PPTP.
> 
> The IPSec protocol is designed to be implemented as a modification to the IP stack in kernel space, and therefore each operating system requires its own independent implementation of IPSec.
> 
> By contrast, OpenVPN's user-space implementation allows portability across operating systems and processor architectures, firewall and NAT-friendly operation, dynamic address support, and multiple protocol support including protocol bridging.
> 
> There are advantages and disadvantages to both approaches. The principal advantages of OpenVPN's approach are portability, ease of configuration, and compatibility with NAT and dynamic addresses. The learning curve for installing and using OpenVPN is on par with that of other security-related daemon software such as ssh.
> ...


Από http://openvpn.net/index.php/component/ ... envpn.html

----------


## yorgos

@Papa
Το τούνελ απευθείας πάνω στον δέκτη είναι πολύ καλύτερο για πολλούς λόγους  ::  άσε που έτσι είναι και πόρταμπελ το κουτί  ::

----------


## papashark

> @Papa
> Το τούνελ απευθείας πάνω στον δέκτη είναι πολύ καλύτερο για πολλούς λόγους  άσε που έτσι είναι και πόρταμπελ το κουτί


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, αλλά βλέπω πολύ παίδεμα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, εκτός αν απλά έχω καταλάβει λάθος (μακάρι)

----------


## yorgos

Καλά μην νομίζεις, κι εγώ αναλφάβητος είμαι στα ντρεαμμποξ αλλά η κουβεντούλα εδώ δείχνει πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και χρήσιμη!  ::

----------


## ReBoot

Τελικα εβαλα nabilo image με προεγκατεστημενο το openvpn,εριξα settings και κλειδια,αλλαξα και μερικες γραμμες στο init script του και ολα μπαλα!  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Τελικα εβαλα nabilo image με προεγκατεστημενο το openvpn,εριξα settings και κλειδια,αλλαξα και μερικες γραμμες στο init script του και ολα μπαλα!


Εγώ δοκίμασα με το nabilo και έβαλα τα settings από ένα vnp test που είχα κάνει μεταξύ 2 pc (μόνη αλλαγή οι φάκελοι που είναι τα keys). Στον server (pc) δείχνει ότι συνδέομαι κανονικά και παίρνω ip αλλά στο dreambox σταματάει με error ότι δεν βρίσκει το certificate .crt και κλείνει. Φυσικά δεν σηκώνει και το interface (tap0).

Μήπως παίζει καμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## ReBoot

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ReBoot
> 
> Τελικα εβαλα nabilo image με προεγκατεστημενο το openvpn,εριξα settings και κλειδια,αλλαξα και μερικες γραμμες στο init script του και ολα μπαλα! 
> 
> 
> Εγώ δοκίμασα με το nabilo και έβαλα τα settings από ένα vnp test που είχα κάνει μεταξύ 2 pc (μόνη αλλαγή οι φάκελοι που είναι τα keys). Στον server (pc) δείχνει ότι συνδέομαι κανονικά και παίρνω ip αλλά στο dreambox σταματάει με error ότι δεν βρίσκει το certificate .crt και κλείνει. Φυσικά δεν σηκώνει και το interface (tap0).
> 
> Μήπως παίζει καμιά βοήθεια?


Βαλε στο init script του openvpn την εντολη date,ωστε πριν ξεκινησει να εχει σωστη ημερομηνια (βαλε ιδια η μεταγενεστερη ημερομηνια αυτης της δημιουργιας των certificates)

----------


## ReBoot

Αν δεν ειναι απο αυτο το μηνυμα που σου βγαζει,μπες στον /var/etc/openvpn και τρεξε:
openvpn --config client.conf
Μεσα στον ιδιο καταλογο ειναι και τα υπολοιπα αρχεια
ca.crt
client.crt
client.key

Αν ολα ειναι εκει περα με την παραπανω εντολη θα σου ξεκινησει κανονικα
Αφου ολα δειχνουν οκ στο log, μπορεις να του δωσεις την εντολη
openvpn --cd /var/etc/openvpn --daemon openvpn --config client.conf για να τρεχει σαν daemon η να τη βαλεις στο init script

----------


## xaotikos

thank you! τελικά κάποιο πρόβλημα είχε το certificate. Με το που έβαλα ένα άλλο έπαιξε. Ποιο είναι το init script του openvpn?

----------


## lsalpeas

Καλησπερα.
Στο server.conf γιατι δεν μου αναγνωριζει τα ca και μου πεταει error?
Εχω βαλει ubuntu και το apt-get install openvpn

Δεν τρεχει ο server με τιποτα.....

----------


## VFXCode

> Καλησπερα.
> Στο server.conf γιατι δεν μου αναγνωριζει τα ca και μου πεταει error?
> Εχω βαλει ubuntu και το apt-get install openvpn
> 
> Δεν τρεχει ο server με τιποτα.....



Τα έχεις φτιάξει με τα scriptakia του openvpn ? Τα έχεις στο ίδιο folder με το αρχείο server.conf και όχι σε κάποιο άλλο folder? Τα έχεις δηλώσει σωστά στο server.conf? Έχουν τα σωστά δικαιώματα τα certificates?

----------


## lsalpeas

Εχουν σωστα δικαιωματα , μου βγαζει error on line X Ca not recognised

----------


## dalai

nabilo image με openvpn για client και mikrotik για server γινετε ?

----------


## jabarlee

όχι, γιατί ο server που υλοποιεί το mikrotik για το authentication χρειάζεται username/password (εκτός από certificates), ενώ η έκδοση στο nabilo image δεν υποστηρίζει username/password (--auth-user-pass [filename] - χρειάζεται recompile με την επιλογή "--enable-password-save")

Πάντως αν κάποιος το κάνει recompile τον κερνάω  ::

----------


## antony++

Επειδή χρειάστηκε για έναν φίλο, το έκανα εγώ compile...  :: 

Σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη έκδοση που έχω κάνει post, η "enhanced" τρέχει και ως server, έχει option για lzo compression (αν και στο mikrotik καλύτερα χωρίς compression - έτσι λένε οι ίδιοι) και παίζει με αρχείο για username & password. Δοκιμασμένο σε gemini. Σε nabilo είχε πρόβλημα - δοκιμάστε το όμως.

Για να παίξει με mikrotik, θέλει πρώτα να σετάρεις το mikrotik. Οδηγίες στα παρακάτω:
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/OpenVPN
http://blog.who-els.co.za/2008/11/mikro ... envpn.html

Τα βήματα είναι σχετικά απλά.
- Δημιουργία ενός κλειδιού CA και προσθήκη στα Certificates (βλέπε παραπάνω για οδηγίες).
- Δήλωση ενός τοπικού address στην Ethernet (π.χ. 192.168.1.1).
- Δημιουργία ενός pool από διευθύνσεις στο IP->Pool, στο ίδιο τοπικό δίκτυο (π.χ. 192.168.1.100-192.168.1.200).
- Στο PPP, δημιουργία ενός "ovpn server" interface, στα "Profiles" δημιουργία ενός profile με local address το τοπικό IP της Ethernet και remote το pool, απενεργοποίηση στα compression και υποχρεωτικό το encryption.
- Στη πρώτη καρτέλα του PPP, πάλι, στο κουμπί "OVPN Server", enable, mode "ip", το profile εκεί που λέει "Default profile" και το CA certificate εκεί που λέει "Certificate" (για το "Require Client Certificate" βλέπε παρακάτω).
- Μετά βάζετε στo PPP->Secrets όσους χρήστες θέλετε και τους δίνετε με το αντίστοιχο username και password και το profile του ovpn.

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις για το mikrotik:
- Δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξετε certificates για όλους τους client. Αν επιλέξετε να μην χρειάζονται certificates, τότε το authentication γίνεται μόνο με το username και password - χρειάζεται μόνο το δημόσιο κλειδί της CA. Ίσως για μερικούς να είναι πιο απλό έτσι.
- Ακόμα και αν φτιάξετε certificates για κάθε client, σε αντίθεση με αυτά που λένε τα howto, προφανώς και δεν χρειάζεται να τα βάλετε στο mikrotik. Στα "Certificates" βάζετε μόνο το certificate της CA.
- Δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να παίξει σε bridge. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει διορθωθεί σε μεταγενέστερες εκδόσεις. Έπαιξα με 3.20.

Ένα απλό config για πελάτη (χωρίς certificates) είναι το παρακάτω:



```
dev tun
proto tcp-client
pull

remote xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 1194

ca   /var/etc/openvpn/ca.crt

tls-client
port 1194 

ping 15
ping-restart 45
ping-timer-rem
persist-tun

mute-replay-warnings

verb 3

auth-user-pass /var/etc/openvpn/user-pass
```

Μετά τη σύνδεση παίρνει IP από το pool που έχει δηλωθεί στο mikrotik. Αν θέλετε να "βγαίνει" σε κάποια δίκτυα μέσω της IP αυτής, μπορείτε να προσθέσετε στο config εντολές route, όπως:



```
route 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 192.168.1.1
```

Και να φτιάξετε το NAT στο firewall του mikrotik ώστε να βγαίνουν οι τοπικές IP προς τα έξω.

Να κανονίσουμε το κέρασμα...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Αν και τελικά το έστησα στο server πίσω από το router, εύγε!

θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο και ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί να κάνω τη μετακόμιση ...

Τι πίνεις;

----------


## special

Παιδια σε τι ιmage καταφερατε και επαιξε το openvpn γιατι σε edg nemesis 4.4 σε 500αρι δεν παιζει γιατι δεν βρισκει την βιβλιοθηκη libssl  ::

----------


## trendy

Εγώ έχω παίξει με nabilo darkstar χωρίς lzo compression.

----------


## igna

Λάθος  ::   ::

----------


## special

to nabilo απο οτι διαβασα θελει μονο με null cable serial και dreamup ε? και οχι με flash wizard.Μετα τις δοκιμες εαν θελω παλι edg nemesis me flashwizard και lan update η dreanup και null cable?

----------


## trendy

Εγώ πάντα χρησιμοποιώ dreamup+null cable+lan cable, ως failsafe λύση.

----------

